# Coraline themed party



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love this!!!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

What a great theme! 

I think you need some of those stuffed scotty dogs with the angel wings. That's always the first thing I think of when someone mentions that movie. Haha.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If you're good at sewing (and insane enough to do it), you could custom make a doll for each person you're inviting. It will watch them to make sure they attend!

Lots of buttons.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow great theme idea! I love Coraline.
Please post photos of your decor when you've done it!

I think it would be cool (if your yard is big enough) if you did part of it with a garden theme, using glowing "flowers" and things. I love the garden (the Other World one). Or I guess you could do that indoors but that would be more difficult.
You could do one room like a theater, with red cloth around the walls like curtains.
If you can make replicas of Coraline's toys that fly around you could hang those from the ceilings.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I love love love Coraline!! So I'm no help right now, I was just so excited about your theme I needed to tell you.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

You couuuuuuuld... glue buttons on clear plastic cups so they line up with people's eyes when they drink from them... if you have a mantle, set it up like in the movie with sno globes... spray paint some dolls white with button eyes... you could take the door off a closet, hang a sheet with a mirror shaped hole, put a semi reflective film over it, set it up like the mirror Coraline was trapped through and set up the dolls in there... make your bathroom look like a circus with sheets pinned up in the center of the ceiling draping down to the walls... make a little door to nowhere to put on a wall... make a cake that looks like the garden... y'a know... stuff like that!

Are you going to be dressed as the other mother? The black sclera contacts would be perfect for that costume! Take lots of pictures of your work and post! This sounds like a great theme!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

HauntedHorror said:


> Wow great theme idea! I love Coraline.
> Please post photos of your decor when you've done it!
> 
> I think it would be cool (if your yard is big enough) if you did part of it with a garden theme, using glowing "flowers" and things. I love the garden (the Other World one). Or I guess you could do that indoors but that would be more difficult.
> ...


Love this idea... or maybe make it like Mr. Bobinsky's circus and have like a spooky carnival outside?  INSPIRATION!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

Xane said:


> If you're good at sewing (and insane enough to do it), you could custom make a doll for each person you're inviting. It will watch them to make sure they attend!
> 
> Lots of buttons.


I think I may actually have to do this for a few select people!
Maybe their challenge will be to act like their "other" self for the length of the party, and they will have buttons over their eyes?
MORE INSPIRATION! thank you!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

kallie said:


> Oh my goodness! I love love love Coraline!! So I'm no help right now, I was just so excited about your theme I needed to tell you.


Haha thank you!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

dustin2dust said:


> You couuuuuuuld... glue buttons on clear plastic cups so they line up with people's eyes when they drink from them... if you have a mantle, set it up like in the movie with sno globes... spray paint some dolls white with button eyes... you could take the door off a closet, hang a sheet with a mirror shaped hole, put a semi reflective film over it, set it up like the mirror Coraline was trapped through and set up the dolls in there... make your bathroom look like a circus with sheets pinned up in the center of the ceiling draping down to the walls... make a little door to nowhere to put on a wall... make a cake that looks like the garden... y'a know... stuff like that!
> 
> Are you going to be dressed as the other mother? The black sclera contacts would be perfect for that costume! Take lots of pictures of your work and post! This sounds like a great theme!


The thing is that I kind of want the other mother to not be there, so the other mother can be ANYBODY'S other mother, ya know?
And thanks for that idea, love it!


----------



## FutureFiyero (Aug 28, 2009)

I've decided to transform the backyard into Mr. Bobinsky's circus, but with not just mice... like make it a carnival fairground and all that creepy stuff.


----------



## CORALINE LOVER (Aug 10, 2013)

wow love your ideas


----------

